# SD DTV to 1080p set: outboard converter make for improvement?



## Goldenvoice (Aug 31, 2011)

Purchased a Samsung 32" 1080p LED/lcd several days back, and hooked her to our DirecTV SD receiver model R16-300, using the Composite cable: I'm underwhelmed. Actually, after a few days of use and adjustment, things are looking better, but still - it's a long way from the picture I get from my Sony 1080p upscaling DVD player.

What I'm wondering is this: the R16-300 has Composite, and also has S-video - my new TV doesn't have S-video, so I'm using the Composite. As I understand, the TV is upscaling the (480i?) signal, but would the picture come closer to what I'm seeing from my DVD player if I were to use an outboard converter (say, S-video to HDMI - I'd at least get the gain of the S-video signal)? The current picture is a bit blurry/blotchy and stair-steppy from the R16-300, but beautiful from the upscaling DVD player.

Also, I see units online for under 100 bucks, but it seems they change the aspect ratio to 16:9, something I find unacceptable. For a couple bills I can get one which retains the aspect at 4:3 if I desire (aspect switchable)

Anyone here have experience with such units? See any real improvement?

I realize paying for HD from DirecTV is an option, but most of what we watch is not taped in HD, so don't see real benefit to paying extra monthly - hence checking into alternatives.

*(so far, the old 27" CRT looked better on SD than the new Samsung)

Thoughts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Get an HD receiver and use that. No one says you have to have HD service to use an HD box so go get an HD box and use that. Composite is the worst possible connection you can use and between the compression and the connection, there isn't much your new display can do to turn it into a 'Mona Lisa'. Get an HD box and use the HDMI cables. You should see an improvement. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mechman said:


> Get an HD receiver and use that. No one says you have to have HD service to use an HD box so go get an HD box and use that. Composite is the worst possible connection you can use and between the compression and the connection, there isn't much your new display can do to turn it into a 'Mona Lisa'. Get an HD box and use the HDMI cables. You should see an improvement. :T


I agree but you still will not get the picture quality of a BluRay... Antennae is the only way to get that as Cable and Sat both compress the signal and Local HD doesn't (or at least not as much). I am planning on installing a rooftop HD antennae to get my channels. I know I will only get locals but I will use the internet to get others... plus I can save a big chunk of $$$ over cable tv.


----------



## Goldenvoice (Aug 31, 2011)

The idea of purchasing my own HD receiver sounds like a good one. I've never looked into it, so will do some research, as far as how it works with DirecTV... Will I simply move my card over? (do they even still have cards?) I LOVE the idea of getting out from under my contract (2 years up in July).
So I can just cancel service when I go to Mexico for a month? 

Ebay a good place to purchase one @ a reasonable pricepoint?
Anything particular to watch out for?

Anyway - sure, I don't expect HD from a SD box, but it's not HD I'm getting off the DVD (but 480p?).

This afternoon I hooked up the rooftop antenna from our STB DTV days - wow, yes, OTA HD - sure looks beautiful.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Goldenvoice said:


> The idea of purchasing my own HD receiver sounds like a good one. I've never looked into it, so will do some research, as far as how it works with DirecTV... Will I simply move my card over? (do they even still have cards?) I LOVE the idea of getting out from under my contract (2 years up in July).
> So I can just cancel service when I go to Mexico for a month?
> 
> Ebay a good place to purchase one @ a reasonable pricepoint?
> ...



When I had DTV a couple of years ago... They had started a new policy where you would never own the box even if you bought it in a store. As far as the card, you call them with the serial number of your box and they check to see if there is a balance on the unit... If there is you have to pay it and then they send you a new card. So I would be very careful who you buy a used box from. If I was to buy a used one I would look for one that had the OTA hookup on it too, that way if you ever decide you don't want DTV you can still use the unit for HD OTA and use there menu system for OTA (you don't need a valid card).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

When you get a new HD receiver it will restart your commitment. You cannot move the card over, the new one should have it's own card. I would not buy one unless it is new and unopened. 

When you take off for Mexico, just suspend your account and start it back up when you come back.


----------

